# MySQL error log?



## Matsaki (Dec 6, 2005)

I am trying to get a PHP working with my MySQL database, but there is some problem. Where can I find the MySQL error log to see if I find the problem?


----------



## BjarneDM (Dec 7, 2005)

That depends on which installation you did.
But you can try the following in Terminal:
find / -iname '<computername>.local.err'


----------



## Matsaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks,
But I have been working 3 hours and finaly found the problem 

Next problem 

Now I have this string in my form:


> if($phone){
> if (!isNumber($phone)){
> $error_msg .= ">> Du angav ett felaktigt telefonnummer. Anv&auml;nd endast siffror... \n";
> }
> ...



And I want to change so the user may put a space in the ZIP Code (as above srting don't accept) like this:


> if($phone){
> if*(!isNumber(str_replace("*","",$phone))){
> $error_msg .= ">> Du angav ett felaktigt telefonnummer. Anv&auml;nd endast siffror... \n";
> }
> ...



But then I get the MySQL error:
Parse error: parse error, unexpected '{' 

Hmm! Can't find the problem (again)


----------

